# Aktuelle Fänge



## Carsten71 (1. Februar 2010)

Der Winter läßt anscheinend nicht locker!  
Gibt es überhaupt noch irgendwo Weißfischfänge im Umkreis von Dortmund ??
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Sterni01 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Keine Ahnung, was in Dortmund los ist.
Um Rostock rum beißen die Hechte auch auf Barsche !
Habe am WE einen Esox von 86 cm und 5,8 kg gefangen.
Unterm Eis, versteht sich !


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was in Dortmund los ist.
> Um Rostock rum beißen die Hechte auch auf Barsche !
> Habe am WE einen Esox von 86 cm und 5,8 kg gefangen.
> Unterm Eis, versteht sich !





Das gehört doch hierhin:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171138


und nicht zu den Friedfischfängen.:q




|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Carsten71 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Geht keiner angeln oder wird nur nichts gefangen???|kopfkrat


----------



## Tricast (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Wir sind mit Schneeschippen beschäftigt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## angler4711 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*



> Wir sind mit Schneeschippen beschäftigt.
> 
> Gruß Heinz
> <!-- / message -->


 

Stimmt!


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Stimmt!


 
Leider!


----------



## Carsten71 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Bei uns ist so gut wie kein Schnee -nur Regen.
Ich werde morgen mal einen Versuch am Datteln-Hamm-Kanal wagen.
Gruß Carsten
viel Spaß beim Schneeschieben


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Danke und Petri für morgen!


----------



## Carsten71 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Also am DHK ist nichts zu holen- keine Fänge /Bisse.:c

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Criss81 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Hiho,

war am Wochenende für 3h mit der Feeder an der Rur, gegen Ende wurde mir die Rute fast vom Halter gerissen und ich konnte nach kurzem aufregendem Drill (hatte nen 14er Vorfach und das Biest wollte immer unter nen versunkenen Ast ziehn) einen 53cm Döbel keschern. 

Ködern war nen Rotwurm, als Futter hatte ich V.d.E mit Brassem Caramel.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Molke-Drink (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Viel zu kalt,bei dem Wetter macht das keinen Spaß.Warte auf den Sommer...


----------



## Criss81 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Ach Quatsch, ist doch Top Wetter . Hätte nur langsam gerne wieder die Seen frei. Stillwasser liegt mir dann doch mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

So.

Ich war dann auch das erste Mal in diesem Jahr los.

Kaum am Wasser angekommen verschwand die Sonne und es wehte ein ziemlich frischer Ostwind.
Naja bei 12 Grad auszuhalten.|rolleyes

Also Bolo raus, zwei Hände Futter ins Wasser und los.#:

Es war gar nicht schlecht. Eine Stunde am Wasser und einige Fische waren gefangen.|pfisch:|pfisch:|pfisch:

Etwa 15 mittlere Plötzen von 25 - 35 cm und als krönender Abschluss eine Güster von ca. 1Kilo.#a

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Mensch andy,
dickes petri! und schöne Rute haste|rolleyes

Ich will am We das erste mal zum stippen


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Hi Stefan,#h
Ja hat Laune gemacht der erste Versuch.|supergri


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Brassmann (24. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Petri Andi! Hast also doch mal das Auto bekommen °)^

Werd wohl am Freitag los da hab ich dann mal meinen Freien Tag


----------



## catfish 69 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

war heute mal draussen am fluss unterwegs!!super wetter echt geil!!hab nen dicken döbel erwischt, schnappte sich mein madenbündel und ab damit!!klappte aber nicht!!!hier noch ein bild!gruss und petri an allehttp://www.siteupload.de/p1054908-50er2010jpg.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Petri Heil.

Schöner Döbel.#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Koalano1 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Feines Teil, Catfish#6
Ich werd am We vielleicht auch los gehen und mal gucken was bei mir im Bach Döbel und Co. so treiben.
Grüße#h


----------



## Bassey (25. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*



catfish 69 schrieb:


> war heute mal draussen am fluss unterwegs!!super wetter echt geil!!hab nen dicken döbel erwischt, schnappte sich mein madenbündel und ab damit!!klappte aber nicht!!!hier noch ein bild!gruss und petri an allehttp://www.siteupload.de/p1054908-50er2010jpg.html



Na leck mich fett, ein wohlgenährtes Exemplar! Petri!


----------



## powerpauer (25. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Hallo 

Heute morgen am kanal aber nur kleinkram rotaugen guster und ein gute brase - alles zusamen zk 30 fische aber wie ich sagte nur kleinkram :m

und die beissen sehr vorsichtig und mann merkt das die fische noch trege sind und durch die lange winnterzeit noch winter verhalten.

#h


----------



## Honeyball (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

#d#d#d


Dorsch888 schrieb:


> und schöne Rute haste|rolleyes


:l

Müsst ihr eure Intimitäten so öffentlich austauschen??? :m


----------



## Brassmann (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Soooo erstes mal losgewesen. Leider nichts zu verzeichnen. Paar zupfer an der Feeder aber sonst nix. War trotzdem super ....sowas brauch man einfach mal


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

beim nächsten Mal hat das Wasser wieder ein paar Grad mehr. Dann wird das schon.:m


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Brassmann (26. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Ichs hoffs doch einfach mal 

Ich hatte leider die ganze Zeit das Bild von lauter Toten Fischen auf dem Bodengrund vor Augen, als nix gebissen hat. Wenn man bedengt, was alles über den Winter drauf gegangen ist und bei uns in der nähe in den Seen verendet ist leider sogar berechtigt. 

Einige Anglerkollegen aus einem anderen Verein meinten was von Zentner bzw. Tonnenweise Toter Fische ihn Ihren Seen (Haben auch dementsprechende eine Größere Wasserfläche). Alleine in unserem 2,7 Hektar großen Hauptsee wurden 70 Tote Karpfen von 50-70 cm gezählt.


----------



## mrmayo (27. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Ich war gestern trotz strömenden Regens und Temperatursturz 2 Stündchen am Vereinsgewässer unterwegs und konnte 2 halbstarke Brassen ,ein kleines Rotauge und nen Schuppi von ca 3 Kilo verhaften.


Bis aufs Wetter ein durchaus gelungener , kurzer Ansitz :m


----------



## BassHunter99 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Habe beim Barsch-Zander angeln 2.mal das Glück gehabt Karpfen auf Gufi zu fangen,aus dem RHK.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Richtig gebissen?


Wenn ja, dann Petri Heil dazu.#6#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## loki73 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

ich war heute auch mal wieder ein wenig mit der matchrute los. nach einer runde versteck dich vor dem kalten wind, ein wenig futter ins wasser und die ersten kleinen rotaugen waren auf dem platz.

nach zirka 1 stunde verirrte sich der erste aland an meinen 16er haken und auch die rotaugen wurden größer.

nach ca 5 kurzen angelstunden, waren 5 alande und diverse rotaugen auf kurzem landgang. 

zum abend wurde das wetter deutlich besser und der wind ließ auch nach.


----------



## powerpauer (31. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Heute 

Mit Feederute 8 gute kreftige Brasen un ein paar kleine dazu -heute wahr Brasentag 

letzte woche wahren es kleine Rotaugen und kleine Brasen auf stipe-ABER die weisfische beissen sehr vorsichtig also fein material benutzen.:m


----------



## bobbl (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

War ein toller Tag heute.
Zielfisch war die Schleie und eine konnte ich -neben einigen Karpfen und Rotaugen- auch überlisten.
Der Hammer kam jedoch zum Schluss: 
Ein Giebel von 46 cm und einem Gewicht von mehr als 2 kg.


----------



## bobbl (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Noch ein Foto


----------



## catfish 69 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

petri zu den schönen fischen !!echt geile teile bei!!werd morgen mein glück versuchen mal kuckn was geht!!petri catfish


----------



## angelverrückter96 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

ich war auch schon 5mal am Wasser und hab 5 Forellen und nen schönen Spiegler gefangen
Karpfen:


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

hi
war heut am wassser.
18 rotaugen und eine schöne karausche!
hat sehr viel spaß gemacht.
Ist aber echt noch zu kalt und es amcht auch noch keinen richtigen spaß=)


----------



## cobalt7770 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

moin 

war am 1. april mit nem kumpel am silbersee gewesen ham 40 kleine rotaugen und rotfedern zusammen gefangen un en kleinen 30ger hecht auf die feederrute ^^ war lustig als es kurz vorm ufer nen richtigen ruck getan hat #h


----------



## Hümpfi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Ich und mein Teamkollege waren Heute zu Gast bei einem Hegefischen der Maa Stipper Bamberg. Wir Fischten in einem Kanal mit der Stipp- und Bolorute sowie mit der Whip. Ich erreichte mit 2130 gr. denn 4 (Inoffiziellen) Platz und mein Kollege mit knapp über 5300 gr. denn 1.(Inoffiziellen) Platz.
Inoffiziell deswegen, da wir bei genannter Stippergruppe noch keine Offiziellen Mitglieder sind.

mfg


----------



## catfish 69 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

so war heute unterwegs war ja mal echt geiles wetter!!!hab ein bisschen am fluss grundgeangelt!!mit anisteig natürlich selber hergestellt!!konnte ein paar döbel und diese schöne barbe(s.bild) überlisten!!mann hat richtig gemerckt die fische haben wieder mächtig kohldampf!!petri an alle catfishhttp://www.siteupload.de/p1058059-58erbarbejpg.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Na Petri Heil dazu.

Sehr schöne Barbe.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## angler4711 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Petri an den Fängern.


----------



## clipfisch07 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

GLÜCKWUNSCH auch von mir #h,tolle Barbe .
Haste die auf Maden gefangen ???


----------



## Berky (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

War eben draußen mit ner normalen Posenrute und ner einfachen Stipprute . Ne Made drauf und los... 2 Min gewartet und nen dicken 20cm Barsch sosnt noch nen kleinen aber dannach.. nichts ! Mein Freund hatte ne hübsche 23 cm Plötze


----------



## Yosh (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Moin! 

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
Waren am Sonntag los und haben unsere selbst gekochten Boilies sehr erfolgreich getestet...:vik:
Links 100cm, 24 pfund, rechts 76cm, 18 pfund.

Gruß...


----------



## seerosengiesser (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Hallo,

Ich habe am Pfingstmontag um 8 Uhr früh auch einen schönen kleinen Karpfen gefangen. 
Köder war Mais und er war ungefähr 55cm lang und 4kg schwer:


----------



## Feeder-Freak-1993 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Habe Sonntag nacht diese beiden "Staubsauger" gefangen mit Mistwurm.


----------



## ZebraZ1 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Hey,

Das Baby hat morgens um 11°° einen 14er Harken mit Rotwurm eingesaugt.
54cm lang,2,3kg Schwer.25 Min. Drill.:vik:



MFG Dieter


----------

